# Best Gold Eyeshadow? MAC & other brands



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 14, 2005)

I want it to look really silky and almost soft and creamy seamless looking one but i don't want it to be a cream texture. Also i don't want it to be full on tacky gold, i want a sophisticated one that would look good on my NC43 skin.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

I would say Bagatelle if you can still get hold of it.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 14, 2005)

i think Gold Bit would fit the bill!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 14, 2005)

I love Bagatelle.  It's worth looking for.  I even bought backups of it because it's LE and I love it so much.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 14, 2005)

I wish i bought backups of bagatelle..i use this one so much! but if not, i guess go with goldbit..


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm..i've heard Goldbit is hard to apply, i get the feeling it's not a very smooth and silky looking eyeshadow?

Was Bagatells LE? I always thought that colour was a green when people mentioned it for some reason!

Are there any other golds? I don't want it to be a full on gold. I saw Woodwinked on someone which looked goldish and pretty? Would that be good?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 15, 2005)

What about Gorgeous Gold... Bagatelle is more of a brown...not gold.


----------



## anuy (Aug 19, 2005)

woodwinked! i doesnt look gold in the pot but when i apply it, its  gorgeous gold-y color. almost has a litttle bit of bronze in it. not to mention, its a veluxe pearl, so its waaaay silky smooth.


----------



## kristabella (Aug 19, 2005)

i'll third bagatelle!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Hmm..i've heard Goldbit is hard to apply, i get the feeling it's not a very smooth and silky looking eyeshadow?

Was Bagatells LE? I always thought that colour was a green when people mentioned it for some reason!

Are there any other golds? I don't want it to be a full on gold. I saw Woodwinked on someone which looked goldish and pretty? Would that be good?_

 

Bagatelle is gorgeous!!! its one of my favs...and i often pair it with woodwinked....here is a pic of shadow that i did on my friend using woodwinked and bagatelle.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Hmm..i've heard Goldbit is hard to apply, i get the feeling it's not a very smooth and silky looking eyeshadow?_

 
huh???

it's VERY easy to apply and goes on WONDERFULLY!!!!

and WOW does it look good with Bronze!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_Bagatelle is gorgeous!!! its one of my favs...and i often pair it with woodwinked....here is a pic of shadow that i did on my friend using woodwinked and bagatelle.

[/IMG]_

 
That looks great! What's that colour above the crease?


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 30, 2005)

Goldmine is kind of orange golden, but it could work for NC43


----------



## jeanna (Aug 30, 2005)

Goldmine or Gorgeous Gold eyeshadow over Brassy Fluidline, maybe? 
I find that Brassy really makes the eyeshadow pop. Good luck!


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 13, 2006)

*Gold E/S*

Whats everyones favourite gold eyeshadow.  

I loved Casino until i discovered Amber Lights, it goes on so well and is so versatile.  its ironic  how LE e/s take priority over perm e/s even when their not as good!

any others?


----------



## lianna (Jul 13, 2006)

The ones I like are more yellowish gold e.g. Gorgeous Gold and Goldmine.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 13, 2006)

gorgeous gold <3


----------



## Cruella (Jul 13, 2006)

I prefer Gorgeous Gold for a more "yellow" gold and Urban Decay's Half-Baked for a more true gold.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jul 13, 2006)

Woodwinked


----------



## lola336 (Jul 13, 2006)

i love amber lights too...its a great color. as far as golds..i like either gorgeous gold or golden lemon pigment.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

Gorgeous Gold looks greenish on me...  I don't have goldmine yet, but it's on my wishlist.  I love Gold Dusk pigment!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 13, 2006)

I just got Goldmine yesterday, and it's a new favorite.  It is very gold gold, if you know what I mean.  Loving it w/my blue eyes!!


----------



## lara (Jul 13, 2006)

Goldmine is a good yellow-based pure gold. Gorgeous Gold is more green than gold, don't buy it until you try it.


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am loving this gold e/s I bought from Shu Uemura. 

From MAC I like Woodwinked. 

Old Gold pigment is nice too but it's not a true gold, it's more like a golden lime green peach shade all rolled into one.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

Goldmine! My first gold e/s and favorite.


----------



## Ambi (Jul 14, 2006)

Twillery, too bad it's LE, it's my favourite shadow EVER. 
And I hit pan yesterday :eek2:


----------



## glamrgirl429 (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got my Golden Lemon Pigment yesterday and I love it! Such a gorgeous yellow gold shade!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not much into gold, so I haven't tried any of MAC's gold shadows.
However, a really good shimmery pure gold shadow is Urban Decay's "Twisted."
It's discontinued, but you can probably get it on eBay. I like it because it looks pure gold, with no green, brown, yellow, or orange tones.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 16, 2006)

Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold and UD Half-Baked (best true gold!)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh my!  I got Goldmine yesterday and I am in LOVE!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 18, 2006)

I love Gold Dusk but it was LE...


----------



## Soulful (Jul 19, 2006)

Try Dazzleray Pigment, of course!!! But it's LE *sniff*


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Dec 3, 2006)

*Must-have GOLD eyeshadows?*

Just wanted to know what was really popular among girls on Specktra. 
No pigments please, just eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far, all I have is Gleam that is really gold-toned. TIA


----------



## amoona (Dec 3, 2006)

Goldmine ... I also love Elite and Bagettall but those are l/e


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 3, 2006)

I also agree with Goldmine. 
Gorgeous Gold is a really nice yellow-based gold but on some skintones (mine) it can give off a greenish tinge. 
Also, Honeylust is a good choice. 
Woodwinked is a gorgeous brown-based gold and should be a staple in every collection!!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KaylaGrace* 

 
_I also agree with Goldmine. 
Gorgeous is a really nice yellow-based gold but on some skintones (mine) it can give off a greenish tinge. 
Also, Honeylust is a good choice. 
Woodwinked is a gorgeous brown-based gold and should be a staple in every collection!!_

 
gorgeous gold**


----------



## juli (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd say Goldmine


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 3, 2006)

i <3 goldmine! i dont know where i'd be without it LoL


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 4, 2006)

If you like gleam  then you'll love Expensive pink and Amber lights.


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 4, 2006)

Goldmine


----------



## lara (Dec 4, 2006)

Woodwinked.


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2006)

WOODWINKED!!

It's a must have.


----------



## gravity (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a colour called All That Glitters which is a really pretty pale gold. Think it's a LE though. Woodwinked ROCKS, so pretty!


----------



## Pretty (Dec 4, 2006)

Defffffinaaaaately AmberLights!!!

I totally love this shade.. such a rich rich shade of golden!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 4, 2006)

Woodwinked, Goldmine, & Amberligts.  All three are a MUST IMO!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 4, 2006)

Amberlights, Goldmine and Nylon are my faves.  Amberlights is a rich almost bronze cast gold, Goldmine a true yellow gold, and Nylon white gold.

I also love Gold Dusk pigment which was a LE but is def worth seeking out.


----------



## Katja (Dec 4, 2006)

*I like Woodwinked, and I would also say Amber Lights, but it just blends in with my skintone, so it doesn't do much for me. 

I hated Honey Lust... it was a pain trying to get it show up.  All I got were little glitters, but in the pan it's gorgegous.*


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 4, 2006)

Woodwinked ! It has the best colour pay-off of any eyeshadow I have. Love love love.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 4, 2006)

ITA 150% woodwinked! or bagatelle, if you can find it. these e/s are just loooove!


----------



## haseena (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if pigments are ok with u, but Golden Lemon & Gold dusk are pretty gold. Gorgeous gold e/s is pretty too


----------



## Lynda (Dec 6, 2006)

There is Gold pigment? I have the Old Gold, I want to have another golden pigment


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the one in the Heat/Element mineralized e/s duo


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 8, 2006)

Gold eyeshadow:Urban Decay Honey Deluxe Eyeshadow=LOVE


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Woodwinked, Goldmine, & Amberligts.  All three are a MUST IMO!_


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a true gold from TF called Oscar-its true gold 
not my favorite but eh im not a "gold wearing" kinda gal


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 9, 2006)

I love HoneyLust. It's one of my favs. I know people have trouble with it, but it looks really nice on me.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm really into Gorgeous Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it can be either really sheer or build up to be pretty bold. amazing!


----------



## User67 (Dec 9, 2006)

Goldmine, Goldmine, Goldmine! Did I mention Goldmine? I wear it almost every day! It's a staple in my make-up bag!


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Woodwinked, Goldmine, Amber Lights



_

 
same here!  except my favorite is Casino (which might as well be Amber Lights they're so similar). . . but yeah, those three are the best IMO.  Elite and Bagatelle are also great if you can find them.


and I know you said no pigments, but Gold Dusk is a must have too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE IT(!)


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 9, 2006)

woodwinked and gorgeous gold.


----------



## kinda_sexy (Feb 17, 2007)

*A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

I've been looking for a true non-metallic gold eyeshadow--not too yellow, orange, green, or brown. Any recs from any brands?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

True Gold Glimmer from BE, Gold e/s from LORAC, El Dorado cream shadow by NARS


----------



## martygreene (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

by non-metallic, what exactly do you mean? matte? pearl?


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

Yeah, I dont know any non-metallic gold shades, as natural gold does have a metallic sheen....?


----------



## Sanne (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

amber lights is pretty metallic, but still a warm gold IMHO


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

You know TF has one called Oscar or something like that and it was a true gold on me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

MAC Goldmine =)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

Urban decay Honey.


----------



## eowyn797 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

CARGo Oz


----------



## mistella (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

La Femme e/s Gold, perfect gold.. none of the MAC e/s to me are "gold". They're either too orange, too yellow.. the La Femme e/s are true to the names they have


----------



## L281173 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: A true Gold eyeshadow from any brand*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kinda_sexy* 

 
_I've been looking for a true non-metallic gold eyeshadow--not too yellow, orange, green, or brown. Any recs from any brands?_

 
Milan Minerals has a great goldish yellow known as Papaya.


http://www.milanminerals.com


----------



## cno64 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I got a MAC gift card today, and am considering what to buy.
I need to replace my UD "Twisted" eyeshadow, which is 1) a little greenish, 2)too glittery for this contact lens wearer, and 3) about 1,000 years old.
What is the best MAC soft gold highlight shadow?
My coloring: pale pink-ivory skin; dark brown hair; jade green eyes.
Nothing too yellow, orange or peach, please.


----------



## frocher (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

Goldmine.


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I second goldmine!! It's the perfect gold colour


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

If you want it as a highlight, you can use Goldmine, but apply it very lightly or else it may look odd (like, maybe with a blending brush). You may also want to try Motif, which is a soft yellow with a pinkish reflect, but you should probably try that one on in the store. It can look either very odd or very beautiful, IMO, depending on your undertones. But from your description I think it would look good.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

Goldmine is lovely! and theres also Gorgeous Gold but you might wanna swatch that first cuz on some people it could look a little greenish


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

2nd both ^ but check the glitter/shimmer part.


----------



## KTB (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I find Retrospeck is gold on me.


----------



## fingie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I love Goldmine


----------



## Briar (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I love Retrospeck for gold but it is very shimmery.  Gorgeous Gold is chartruese green on me so definately try that one on in the store first.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

Goldmine is gorgeous, but IMO, I wouldn't use it as a highlighter on my browbone. I would use something like the new daisychain.


----------



## User49 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

I saw someone the other day who had the most gorgeous gold eyeshadow. It totally brought out the colour of her eyes and made her look like a surf beach godess! I asked where it was from and she said Mac, but couldn't remember what shade!  Any suggestions?


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

have a look at this thread

http://specktra.net/f188/best-gold-mac-eyeshadow-87153/


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

maybe woodwinked


----------



## User49 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

I have woodwinked. It's a little too dark. I'm after a definite gold. Not too light and not too dark. Tan pigment and old gold are too coppery. I don't know if I should buy goldmine, gorgeous gold or amberlights?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

my fave is Pure Ore cream e/s from the Metal-X collection


----------



## geeko (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

gold?

If u wan absolute pure gold, I would say Golden lemon pigment is Pretty...
it's pure solid yellow gold and i love it loads. and it's very pigmented.


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

Goldmine.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

Cosmic. I just bought it last week and I love it.


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

If you want a real gold colour definately go for goldmine.

Gorgeous gold has a greenish tone to it.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

well, isn't goldmine a really "yellow gold"??  And I love Gorgeous Gold but agree it has a greenish cast.

Since you're looking for more of a highlight color, I would seriously recommend Nylon instead as a "soft gold highlight" (based upon what you're asking for, esp. being fairer)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

try gold mode pigment? its a nice highlight


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

goldmine is really intense on me and im tan. i wouldnt call it soft at all, its like a pure yellow gold

i think ud like ricepaper for a highlight


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I agree with Ricepaper if you're looking for a highlight.


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_have a look at this thread

http://specktra.net/f188/best-gold-mac-eyeshadow-87153/_

 

Thanks.

Please do a search next time, there were many threads covering this topic. I have merged them into one now to prevent duplicates.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*



MissChievous said:


> I am loving this gold e/s I bought from Shu Uemura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnybuns (Mar 16, 2008)

*Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

I'm on a mission to find the perfect gold eye shadow for nc30 skintone.  I loved my Metal X pure ore but It creased too fast on my creaseless lids.  Are there anything else similar to that color?  Pigments, pans etc doesn't matter


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Mac Gold pigment (metal)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Gorgeous gold and honey lust for e/s and what she said ^^


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

I did a smokey gold combo for a friend and used Pure Ore with Gold Mode Pigment on top. You could also try Cash Flow PP.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Goldmine is perfect!


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Amber Lights!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Goldmine e/s or Gold pigment.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

I don't know how it compares, but have you looked at Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow in Honey?


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

^I second UD Deluxe e/s in Honey...it's perfect.  I'm NC30 too.  Goldmine, Golden Lemon, Gold pigment are lovely gold shades too.  You can also check out Shu Uemura e/s..they have a lot of different shades of gold e/s that are really lovely and have great colour payoff.


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I don't know how it compares, but have you looked at Urban Decay's Deluxe Shadow in Honey?_

 
this is my rec too, the texture is amazing, great color payoff


----------



## Amaranth (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Definitely the MAC Gold (metal) Pigment. It's Pro, but if you can get it, it is soooo beautiful. And you only need a tiny, tiny bit, it's so "liquidy".


----------



## clamster (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Amber Lights!!_

 
IMO amber lights is more of a bronze/copper not really gold.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Mac Fafi cashflow paint pot with UD deluxe honey on top... looks gorgeous


----------



## jmthoreson (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

I Love gold eyeshadows, among my favorites are: Shisiedo hydro shadows gold (this is the best gold I have ever seen, and the texture is amazing), urban decay half baked and urban decay deluxe honey.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

*mac goldmine and urban decay honey. i am a gold shadow nut and i LOVE those two.*


----------



## msmack (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

MAC gold pigment (metal). It's a beautiful true gold.


----------



## pat (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

MAC Goldmine e/s and Cash Flow p/p. My favorite color in the world!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Cash Flow paint pot is similar to Pure Ore.  It can crease too.  It just depends on your lids.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Looking for the perfect gold e/s*

Bare Minerals has Perfect Gold which is a gold, gold-like Icon painting gilt.....I mean really GOLD. Goldmine does not hold a candle to it, and the MAC gold pigment has more yellow.


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2008)

I also recently discovered MAC Gold Mode pigment, it's a lighter shade of gold and it looks really gorgeous, it was LE but you can buy samples of it.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 17, 2008)

I love golds:

some of my faves:

MAC Woodwinked
MAC Cosmic
MAC All that Glitters - this is my fave for that peachy/golden look

I need to check out those UD ones!!


----------



## Rene (Mar 17, 2008)

Corn shadestick as a base then put goldmine on top of that. That makes a pretty gold.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Best Gold MAC Eyeshadow?*

I ended up getting, sight unseen, "El Dorado" from UD.
I like it, but it's very very shimmery, and if I apply it too thickly it looks very yellow, which is not a flattering look for me. (NW15; brunette; green eyes)
Lightly applied, though, it makes a fun gold highlight, and can even be reasonably subtle if applied carefully.


----------



## silgava (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Gold Eyeshadow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_my fave is Pure Ore cream e/s from the Metal-X collection_

 
 IAWTC OMG! it's the most beautiful gold I've ever seen. Too bad it creases a little.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 9, 2008)

*true gold MAC eyeshadow*

which mac eyeshadow is a true metallic gold? not too copper or too yellow just gold please. thanks!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

goldmine & amber lights. I personally love Amber Lights


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

*sigh* i've been trying to find a true bold gold color from macs eyeshadow line, goldmine is a yellow gold, and amberlights is an orangey gold... And as far as L/E goes i've been collecting mac since 2004 and i still havent met one.

But alas pigments!!! Unfortunately its not an eyeshadow but gold(metal) or rose gold PRO pigments are gorgeous true golds.. I took this review off of MUA and i agree with her 100%







 *TOP REVIEWER* fabmac1 on 1/9/2005 7:24:00 PM more reviews by fabmac1
Age: *19-24*     Skin Type: *Combination*     Skin Tone: *Other*     Hair Color:* Black*     Eye Color: *Brown* 
OK! i just bought this and even tho the label says "GOLD" on it. I'm thinking this is more of a GOLD METAL. I've read the reviews on the plain gold pigment, and mines matches GOLD METAL review to the LETTER! since it is NOT at all shimmery BUT metallic-y.
First off, liquid gold when wet? uh yuh huh!! this is an ABSOLUTELY TRUE gold!.. Dry it can look muddy.. but when applied wet as an eyeliner? IT's truly stunning!..a very true bold gold! no muddiness whatsoever.. i love this. .i was searching for a gold pigment and this is perfect.. I tried.. goldmine e/s too much shimmer and not a true gold. Gorgeous Gold.. too light and has that green tint!.. i have OLD GOLD so i didn't need something similar. The texture of this particular pigment is unlike their shimmery ones! it is a heavy PURE pigment!.. anything this touchs u'll get bold gold!! even with the slightest brush!!which i love. when i first bought mine the jar was about 2/3 full i was quite disappointed at first.. thinking i was being a little jipped, but i know now that since it's such a heavy pigmented colour. it all settles to the bottom.. w/o any air allowed.. hence.. pure pigment am i making any sense at all? lol !! i LOVE this!! just get it!! u won't regret, and ONE jar with last FOREVER as u only need a smidge and from what the SA at MAC tells me.. since their pigments are dry and contains no emollients? they do NOT expire!!.. YES!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

thank you both! i think i'll be getting the pigment but have always wanted amber lights as well even though it does look a bit orangey!


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

Goldmine.
check out this thread
http://specktra.net/f188/best-gold-e...-brands-87153/


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

i hate goldmine, i have it and NEVER use it cos it looks so ew on me, it's not gold is some sort of yellow brassy colour, hate it

my fave gold is pure ore, one of the metal-x eyeshadows, to me thast's what i call gold, no hint of yellow or orange, just gold... BUT it's a cream eyeshadow and don't know if that's what you're looking for


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

I personally think Goldmine is a yellow gold. It's too yellow for me, which I find suprising because I've got lots of yellow undertones. It's still not my best color though, and I'm yet to find a true gold in MAC.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i hate goldmine, i have it and NEVER use it cos it looks so ew on me, it's not gold is some sort of yellow brassy colour, hate it

my fave gold is pure ore, one of the metal-x eyeshadows, to me thast's what i call gold, no hint of yellow or orange, just gold... BUT it's a cream eyeshadow and don't know if that's what you're looking for_

 
no it wasnt what i was looking for, thanks though! i heard they crease like crazy but with metal x's coming out again, MAYBE i'll try it. who knows, it might be the only true gold i'll find lol.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

maybe woodwinked? I'm thinking of getting that now..


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

Totally agreed with the Gold (metal) pigment.  This is just a beautiful color, so is Rose Gold, but it sounds like you might be looking more for the Gold.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

I really like MAC's Tempting. It's very sparkly, but it's the best gold I own. I have Woodwinked but it's not as gold to me as Tempting. HTH!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: true gold MAC eyeshadow*

goldmine is a true-gold on me. 
gorgeous gold is a paler yellow-gold.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_I prefer Gorgeous Gold for a more "yellow" gold and Urban Decay's Half-Baked for a more true gold._

 
I second this exactly!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

Golpari Beauty makes the best gold eyeshadow on the planet, however; because it is made from real gold, it is a bit pricy. 

I really love Chanel's new gold collection for Fall of 2008. It is gold and the shade is very beautiful. The quad eyeshadow palette is amazing and looks to have an amazing gold shadow in it.

I think my favorite gold eyeshadow by MAC is Gorgeous Gold or Goldmine. Gorgeous Gold has that champagne gold kind of color that I truly love. Goldmine is a beautiful striking gold. They are both very versatile and just beautiful. I also love (and recommend) Urban Decay's half baked, as well as, Hard Candy's Buttered Popcorn.

I have a friend who uses her Girlactik Face Glimmer in 14k as an eyeshadow base. It is a beautiful gold. If you are looking for something like MAC's paintpot, I would recommend Bloom Eye Paint in Champagne.

The best affordable gold eyeshadows would be: Golden Pearl or 24 karet by NYX, Golden Glow by E.L.F., Golden by L.A. Colors, and Antiqued Gold by Milani.


----------



## nibjet (Jul 10, 2008)

the best gold I've found is Merle Norman luxiva eye dust in Gilt, the salon I work at is attached to a merle norman so I go over there and play sometimes, and that color is gorgeous


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

Best Gold I own is Cosmic from Moonbathe.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jul 11, 2008)

I LOVE Woodwinked! It's a really great color...and I think it woulc be great on a variety of skin tones.


----------



## hollytron (Jul 12, 2008)

I use Too Faced "Oscar". It's beautiful. <3


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

at the moment Bourjois 22



recently both Gorgeus gold - i'm waiting my friend to bring it from london
also want to try dazzleray, deckhair, old gold, goldenaire...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 23, 2008)

From MAC?

Goldmine e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Rose Gold p/m
Cosmic e/s LE
Cash Flow p/p

I love these for golds b/c they are all different from one another.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2008)

How about Amber lights? is it different from woodwinked?


----------



## sonnebutti (Jul 25, 2008)

I love goldmine! it was my first gold e/s and it still is my favourite.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 25, 2008)

On me (NC40):
Goldmine is yellow
Gorgeous Gold is yellow/green
Amber Lights is orange
Old Gold (pigment) is green gold

My favourites so far are:
Woodwinked is brown gold
Solar White (sheerly is beautiful clean gold)
Vanilla (pigment) applied sheerly is like Solar White only with a slightly peachy sheen

I'm still searching for the perfect gold too


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

On me Goldmine is a true gold. Lancome's Bikini Golden is a really nice bronze-y gold. UD's Eldorado is another nice gold, but I am not keen on the texture of it. I prefer more yellow-y golds so Golden Lemon pigment is nice. UD's Honey is also another yellow-y one but it goes on so nicely. Amber Lights I would not even call gold-I call it a bronze-y brown if anything.


----------



## ksaelee (Aug 4, 2008)

Flirt's Golden Lady is very nice


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_I love goldmine! it was my first gold e/s and it still is my favourite._

 
goldmine and swish were my first ever MAC products!


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a dupe for Casino?  I still wish I'd gotten my hands on that one.  It was a deep gold, almost bronze.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Can anyone suggest a dupe for Casino? I still wish I'd gotten my hands on that one. It was a deep gold, almost bronze._

 
 amber lights is very similar I think


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 24, 2008)

Estee Lauer Gold Nugget. Its oe of those true jewelry quality golds, 14 karats, totally decadent, the most beautiful gold, rich and velvety.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like Dreammaker from the Starflash collection.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

MAC Goldmine if ur tan or Gorgeous Gold if ur lighter.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2008)

Guerlain Radiant Single e/s "Gold Fever"


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 19, 2008)

Urban Decay's "X"


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

i like the gold pigment from mac


----------



## fluffeesquirrel (Nov 30, 2008)

No idea if they still sell it, but "Golden Sun" by Lancome is what I think it's called. It's def. by Lancome and I LOVE it. It's the inner corner color...


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Urban Decay's "X"_

 
I love this one too!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say woodwinked would be a good idea, although it looks so chocolate-y in the pot.
and i am totally in love with amber lights, but then again it is not a true gold colour


----------



## kittykit (Dec 5, 2008)

Gorgeous Gold is beautiful


----------



## aic (Dec 6, 2008)

Woodwinked is the best gold eyeshadow. Well it also depends on your skintone.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 8, 2008)

nARS Silent Night is a great gold, opaque shadow. Its gold , not a beige gold. Its even golder than NARS Goldfinger. There is nothing golder. The runner up is Estee Lauder Gold Nugget, its opaque, 18 karat goodness and goes on like velvet. Much smoother texture than MAC's if it matters, and rediculously long wearing. Its been my go to gold for years.


----------



## Iffath (Dec 17, 2008)

Melon pigment!  

When you apply it, it looks more gold than orangey/yellow. The MAC salesperson recommended it for my skin tone (South Asian/Middle Eastern). 
Hope that helps.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Gold pigment and Gold Mode pigment. I don't own both but I will one day. I also want to own the Melon pigment.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 3, 2009)

MUFE Star Powder in 922


----------



## ribbons (Jan 4, 2009)

Korres has a single gold e/s that is buildable. More on the sheer/subtle side but it was my favorite e/s this past summer.


----------



## mslips (Jan 6, 2009)

Imma gold freak!


From mac i love goldmine, juiced is a nice color that looks like goldmine, but darker, gorgeous gold, i really love the goldspice metal-x..its something im always wearing. Gold pigment of course. 

But I'm crazy about Bare Minerals True Gold...that's real gold for yea and extremely shimmery and gorgeous foiled.


----------



## smeegal9 (Jan 11, 2009)

MAC Gold mine
Nars Isolde
Stila Oasis

my sister likes MAC Honeylust but I dont like that gritty texture. Goodluck HTH


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 11, 2009)

Like most of you girlies, amberlights and goldmine. Gorgrous gold is a bit green-yellow on me not gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and urban decay honey is pretty, its a yellow gold though.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

My go-to gold is the gold side of the Loreal HIP Metallic Shadow Duo in Gilded. It's a true gold color, is very pigmented, and has a nice texture. I also have Goldmine e/s, but it's a little more yellow than gold to me.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 17, 2009)

i love goldmine!


----------



## starlaj (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out Masuimi Max makeup , Iamtrouble cosmetics at Pinup Girl Clothing! - Retro Clothing, Retro Dresses, Rockabilly Clothing, Vintage Reproduction Clothing and More!, she does a bronze gold color which is really nice and silky,I also love Benefit High Roller


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## meeta (Jan 30, 2009)

stila oasis is my absolute favorite gold... it's not as yellow as a true gold, but so sophisticated and buttery


----------



## trendoid (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Chanel Gold. It's a single, called soft touch eyeshadow.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 9, 2009)

i like BE True Gold... works best when applied wet


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the most versatile ( - cool?- ) gold for us NC15 pale people? I am not talking about highlighter shades, I want intense color. Maybe a pigment, so you can put it over the black in a smokey look.


----------



## slipnslide (Feb 11, 2009)

I find the key to Honeylust is to apply it with a flatter brush to pack it on, and/or use a nice dry finger to apply. More of the glitter stays on that way, although yes- it's quick and dirty.


----------



## seemak12008 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey I posted a threat similar to ur question
and m also looking for the same exact thing a perfect gold
gold mode pigment is beautiful so soft and sophistsicated just like u wanted
have u tried it?
I also noticed tht if u apply gold mode pigment over rose gold pigment it gives a perfect gold color

I was wondering did u find ur perfect gold and did u try any of the ones tht people suggested and if u did can u tell me wht u tried and wht u liked?


----------



## seemak12008 (Feb 13, 2009)

gold mode pigment is great


----------



## rosewitch2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

i do not know if you only want mac pigments...i do not have any mac pigments ..but i have quite a lot of gold pigments from other brands...the gold pigments i bought from TKB trading..i am loving them 
-radiant gold
-cruoible khaki
-blackstar gold

this is the pic of me wearing ( i am NC40)http://www.makeupgeek.com/forum/view...hp?f=6&t=13561


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gold mode IMO, is the best golden e/s out there! I've tried about a million of them


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightinggale07* 

 
_Gold mode IMO, is the best golden e/s out there! I've tried about a million of them _

 
Do you mean Gold Mode pigment? Or is there a Gold mode e/s too?  Too many gold colors, yet they are all so different LOL.

I like the gorgeous gold, but it's more of a yellowish/greenish gold on me (I am NW25).  It looks different on everyone so you should try it if you haven't on your skintone.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

The pigment, Lol.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

Fyrinnae Aztec Gold (slightly greenish cast when applied) and Genie Lamp (true gold) are my two favs.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 9, 2009)

the gold shades from the mediteranee or isolde eyeshadow duos from NARS, they are amazingly silky.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 22, 2009)

is gold mode piggie part of the perm line?


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like Gold Dusk pigment, and Shu Uemura Gold Silk duo!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 27, 2009)

I really love this one from the body shop in gold.
it has a really beautiful irridescense to it.
Eye Shimmer: Eyeshadow & Eyeliner: Makeup - The Body Shop

From MAC in terms of pigments I love Blondes Gold and Jardin Aires (both LE).
I also like goldfinger from NARS.


----------



## callison (Apr 28, 2009)

Goldmine is great. Another fun Goldish is Old Gold MAC pigment, high color payoff with great tones!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

I dig Goldmine,and Gorgeous Gold.


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Goldmine, gold stroke, and melon.  Pigments are definitely best for gold because they have so much shimmer and sheen.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2009)

i've found a new love for amber lights. an orangey gold that looks stunning as a wash on the lid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great for summery looks.

and of course the amazing old gold pigment that i used today! has a wonderful greeny tint that flashes!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

yellow gold pearl pigment from nyx is so lovely. it's like a more yellow version of mac's goldmine


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

It is more ambery/bronze than gold, but Amber Lights is my favourite eyeshadow colour in taht category. It has a great depth adn intensity to it that doesn't make it look trashy or tacky, but still retains a great metallic shine and a goldish vibe to it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_What is the most versatile ( - cool?- ) gold for us NC15 pale people? I am not talking about highlighter shades, I want intense color. Maybe a pigment, so you can put it over the black in a smokey look._

 
I'm pale and I really like Urban Decay's Half Baked.. it's a true gold and it comes out pretty bold on me (i'm NW 15 but I just started wearing NW when an MA tried it out on me.. I have worn NC 15 for years and I always liked Half Baked)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 6, 2009)

Aztec Gold - Ben Nye


----------



## awilda429 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I want it to look really silky and almost soft and creamy seamless looking one but i don't want it to be a cream texture. Also i don't want it to be full on tacky gold, i want a sophisticated one that would look good on my NC43 skin._

 
I've bought about  Amber Light from MAC since I discovered it. I am NC40 and my NC45 friend LOVES it too!

Goldmine would be a LOT more obvious on your complexion.


----------



## sararose (Jun 7, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, but a GREAT drug store brand gold I've tried was from the Black Radiance line.  I don't know if anyone's ever heard of it, but some years ago - and by years, I mean a LOOOOONG time ago, maybe some 6 years or more - I was just randomly walking down the beauty isle of a local drug store.  I came across Black Radiance's Eye Shadow Quartet in 8801 Desert Clay. 

The colors are SOOOO pigmented!  The gold is definitely one of the best gold's I've ever tried! And I believe they're only $3-$5!

http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...nce/Eye_Shadow MUA reviews





(this is the only image I could find of the quartet - don't let this image full you, it seems like the colors aren't right, but the colors in person are VERY bright and extremely pigmented!)


----------



## crystalbtrfly07 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've swatched Urban Decay's Half Baked when I was in Sephora, and I think it is a gorgeous gold- not too yellow, dark, or light. Does anyone know of a MAC eyeshadow that is a dupe/very similar to UD's Half Baked?


----------



## elementaire (Jun 17, 2009)

I like urban decay's honey (deluxe e/s) - this shows up on me best and it's so pretty!
Gold mine is also gorgeous; I always use it over base light paint.
gorgeous gold is kinda meh on me. 

(Nc20-25 asian skin)


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

dunno if this was mentioned...

but Bare Escentuals True Gold is exactly that. A true gold. its GORGEOUS!


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 24, 2009)

Goldmine would be a great gold e/s to try out.  I love it and it stays in my main 15 palette that I carry with me everywhere (especially when traveling) for every possible situation.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Jul 13, 2009)

Woodwinked


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

....


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorite gold ever is Urban Decay Half Baked. It is such a rich gold color and it applies so smoothly! It's my HG gold shadow!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 28, 2009)

I like using Paint in Base Light (because it has a bit of a gold hue to it) as my my base. Then I use a combo of Old Gold Pigment and Goldmine . You may also want to try Henna if it is still out there...its a more subtle gold shadow.


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 8, 2009)

The best gold eyeshadow that I've been able to find this season is Prestige's Golden Retriever.  It's absolutely gorgeous... it's very rich and metallic looking.  I love it!!


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

****


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 6, 2009)

goldmine and honestly maybelline's 24kt gold shadow is freaking beautiful! i love it


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_My favorite gold ever is Urban Decay Half Baked. It is such a rich gold color and it applies so smoothly! It's my HG gold shadow!_

 
ITA! I thought I had well-pigmented golds until I got Half Baked ... now that is some serious gold action!


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 25, 2009)

I have various golds in my collection, MAC and otherwise, but I always wind up reaching for Urban Decay Honey - I really like the yellow gold look.


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like amber lights from MAC. It can run a bit yellow/orange so a base is required mixed in with an even lighter color (shroom).


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_My go-to gold is the gold side of the Loreal HIP Metallic Shadow Duo in Gilded. It's a true gold color, is very pigmented, and has a nice texture. I also have Goldmine e/s, but it's a little more yellow than gold to me._

 
This gold is TO DIE FOR!  Puts Goldmine to shame!  LOVE this color, its literally like applying 24k gold dust to your eyes!


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 16, 2009)

I've used and love Smashbox's 24k eyeshadow. It's creamy and so beautiful.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I LOVE woodwinked. Its more brownish I guess, so its really neutral, but I think its so gorgeous.


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a big fan of 24k from Beauty from the Earth, it's a mineral powder but it's really awesome, I use it both as a sheer wash or I'll pack it on if I want a really intense gold shimmer effect. I really like it with chocolate brown pigment in the outer corner and vanilla in the inner, beautiful retro kind of effect!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I love Pearl Ex pigments, which I buy from Jo-ann Fabrics...they're not eyeshadow, but I use them as such all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aztec Gold is an absolutely GOOOORGEOUS gold color; their other golds are pretty as well, but AG blows them out of the water!


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 16, 2010)

hi everyone, I found this photo in Awilda Hearts Makeup Blog. She lists colors that would give that effect, but since i'm not aquainted with MAC eyeshadows, I wanted to know which ones will give me an effect as close to that in the photo as possible. 

Can you lovely ladies lend me your expertise? I'm NC45/50

link: http://awildaheartsmakeup.blogspot.c...den-bride.html


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 18, 2010)

Love Woodwinked and the Gold (metal) pigment!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2010)

I love Goldmine e/s and Gold p/m from MAC as well as OCC Auric p/m


----------



## hickle (Feb 18, 2010)

My favorite gold is patina.  It's a beautiful duo chrome color.  It's like gold and peach at the same time, and I lvoe it!


----------

